# Does ANY GROOMERS Here...



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

know how to groom a Border Collie?....if i brought you my Border Collie and told you i wanted a light trim on petticoats and tail, the ruff evened, the feathering on the front looking nice....i want everything "natural" like maybe getting ready for show, what would my dog come back looking like? 

here is a pic of Saoirse....it's not the best but it's the best one i can find....tomorrow i can get a shot of one of mine from the side and front for you to "trim" if you'd like.....










later, i'll post a few of Kilt's bro and his house companion, done by 2 different groomers, that *I* think got a hack job done on, after being told this above.....


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Every one grooms differently. Its a art form not a cookie cutter job. Some may find it a "groom" while others may find it a "nautral" look. 

For that dog? If you wanted the pants shortened up, id skim a E comb down, not digging in to the coat, then thinner it in and add what I call a poop shoot with my scissors. As for the front, Id brush it aside and thin it in as well. All the fl aways on his ears would be gone. I may add in a slight tuck up as well since he has so much long belly hair. Trim the tail. and tidy any other such fly aways. Id be using mainly thinners for all.

Then again this may or may not look good to you. But it would to me. And this is why owners need to speak up to groomers and let them know what they dont like and what they like on the dog. it may take a few grooming trips to get the perfect "fit" for your tastes


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would do everything the same, but I wouldnt skim over the pants, I would bulk thin them instead. I will add there is a big difference in a pet bc trim and a show trim. If this dog were to be going to a show, I would be doing alot of overall trimming on the body with thinners, to add shoulder angles, rear angles, bulk thinning where necessary, carding out more coat in some spots, and taking a good bit of length off the underline. Bath, brush, tidy pet grooms on breeds like this are very difficult to get exactly what the owner wants the first time. Often it takes a few grooms with the owner saying what they liked and didnt like on their particular dog so that things can be tweaked from the last time. I keep detailed notes of every groom so that tweaking like that is easy.


----------



## slek911 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a border collie also with a medium length coat. Everyone likes their border collie to look different and like the other post said everyone grooms dog differently. I usually take a 1inch guard comb for the briches or hand scissor. I also take my curved scissors for the tail to get it to the length I want then use thinning sheers to blend it in. I also do this to the leg feathers. It makes it a very natural look without taking off coat length.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

would you take them from this.....

















to look like this? atrocious....


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

wow, wow, just wow lol No I deffiently wouldnt let that walk out the shop door, if I did I think my boss would fire me.what did you ask for?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Tankstar said:


> wow, wow, just wow lol No I deffiently wouldnt let that walk out the shop door, if I did I think my boss would fire me.what did you ask for?


it was the "boss" (owner of the shop) that was supposed to have done it.....the only others that help out there are her 2 young daughters, and i would hope that she would not allow them to do it.....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Eek. No, that is not even close to what I would have done. Looks like they ran an attachment over the top half of the dog and the ruff and cheeks. I would find a different place, and bring in a photo of what you want the dog to look like when done. Be as specific as you possibly can about every area. You can also ask to see photos of previous grooms the groomer has done and see if its about what you are looking for.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

You want me to groom your BC's? I can do that Tirluc! I would groom them like I groom my Aussies, except I would take a bit off the feathering too if you wanted that. That groomer did a HORRENDOUS! job!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW! ......... Poor Saoirse!!!  I hope it grows back quickly .......

I'd say as a layman ... I do a better job on my Poodle mixes than that so called professional! Yikes!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Abbylynn said:


> WOW! ......... Poor Saoirse!!!  I hope it grows back quickly .......
> 
> I'd say as a layman ... I do a better job on my Poodle mixes than that so called professional! Yikes!


oh, that wasn't Saoirse, or any of mine....this is Kilt's bro Hawk that comes out to play at the club w/ us all the time......the other groomer that the owner takes his other BC to does the same sort of job on Jay (he took Hawk to this person thinking they might "know" better....obviously not, huh?)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

tirluc said:


> oh, that wasn't Saoirse, or any of mine....this is Kilt's bro Hawk that comes out to play at the club w/ us all the time......the other groomer that the owner takes his other BC to does the same sort of job on Jay (he took Hawk to this person thinking they might "know" better....obviously not, huh?)


Yeah ... I'd say they made a big mistake! Lol! I thought it was beautiful Saoirse ... whom is my favorite of your crew. He reminds me of my first BC "Pepper"


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

tirluc said:


> would you take them from this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! Your little guy! He is still beautiful (always wanted a BC, but the other half is very allergic!)..
Stunning guy!

I hope you find another groomer


----------



## Chouchouvogue (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi sorry to intrude. Any dog groomers ever thinking of working in Singapore?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Chouchouvogue said:


> Hi sorry to intrude. Any dog groomers ever thinking of working in Singapore?


you need to start your own thread for that, you most likely not gonig to get any replies from this thread


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks like they cut off his ears!

That is a hack job and a half. What a couple of people described above is what my groomer does to Kabota, trimming the tuck, evening out the tail and feathering, removing flyaways on his ears. I also get the britches cut down and the first 2" off the base of his tail removed for hygenic purposes. But that? That is a crime!

ETA: You can tell my groomer used to do show grooming because she does something with the fur over his hips to make them look even. I find it hilarious that she does this for my little mixed breed.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

good grief! looks like the poor guy just ran himself into some shavers.... I think that just may look better then.. that. Poor guy needs a hug and a new groomer. I would have definitely told the boss how upset i was and I would never go back.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

he definitely acts different than b/4 the "grooming".....almost insecure....we keep reassuring him that he is still a handsome chap......poor guy, even after 3+ wks....


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

aww poor guy, don't blame him  many hugs for him


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

tirluc said:


> he definitely acts different than b/4 the "grooming".....almost insecure....we keep reassuring him that he is still a handsome chap......poor guy, even after 3+ wks....


Poor guy. Dogs can totally tell. Kabota positively preens after his grooming, I'm sure he'd pout if she did a bad job.


----------

